
Automated analysis of free speech predicts psychosis onset in high-risk youths - DanBC
http://www.nature.com/articles/npjschz201530
======
DanBC
Here's some more discussion about using word analysis to predict psychosis:

[http://asmarterplanet.com/blog/2015/08/word-analysis-
proves-...](http://asmarterplanet.com/blog/2015/08/word-analysis-proves-
effective-pre-psychosis-diagnosis.html)

And here's an Atlantic article:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/speech...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/speech-
analysis-schizophrenia-algorithm/402265/)

